# Plakate/Poster so aufhängen das man sie später weiter verwenden kann



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,
wußte jetzt nicht wohin mit meinem Beitrag, also hab ich mal die Creative Lounge genommen.
Zu meiner Frage, kennt einer eine Möglichkeit Poster so aufzuhängen das man diese auch ohne Probleme und unbeschädigt wieder abhängen kann ohne diese Tesa-Poststrips zu verwenden. Diese Poststrips sind nämlich recht teuer und es sind eine ganze Menge Plakate. Also wir müßen diese für unsere Vordiploms Präsentation auf so weiß lackierte Holztafeln aufhängen und die Produktion war schon nicht ganz billig und wir würden dannach diese aufgehängten natürlich gerne noch weiter verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Günstigste und effektivste Lösung: Malerkreppband kaufen, ca. 5cm-Stücke abreißen
und jeweils zu einer Schlaufe formen, so dass man doppelseitig kleben kann.
Ist danach auch wieder wunderbar entfernbar. 

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo.

Normaler Tesafilm unter gleicher Anwendung funktionert genauso und hält mitunter besser. Von Paketklebeband ist abzuraten, da es gern das Papier an sich behält 

Grüsse Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2006)

Also funktioniert das nur mit gestrichenem oder auch mit ungestrichenem Papier. Die Plakate sind nämlich auf ungestrichenem Papier gedruckt worden, damit sie die gleiche Anmutung haben wie beim entwerfen.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

bei gängigem Plottpapier ist doch eh immer nur die Vorderseite gestrichen, da die Rückseite nicht bedruckt wird. Also sollte die Papiersorte egal sein.

Grüsse Marco


----------

